
Zeigarnik effect – remember uncompleted tasks better - TheSpiceIsLife
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeigarnik_effect
======
TheSpiceIsLife
I came across this while reading _The Science of Trust_ by John Gottman.

The Zeigarnik effect states something fairly obvious: that we tend to remember
tasks that are uncompleted or interrupted and that when we complete a task we
are less well able to recall the details.

